# ?

## Marina

!         ???   , !  -

----------


## Skystalker

,  .

----------


## RESIDENT

,       :)

----------


## steam

.  .

----------


## Marina

*steam*,   :) 
 !      -  ""-    (120  / 400 ),     8(066)32 33 528  :),     :)

----------


## Tail

80503053794 - ,    ,  ,  85  - 200 
80969523156 - ,   ,  ,  125  - 500 .
  -  
http://www.poltavaforum.com/klub-sha...muziki-31.html -    .      ,

----------


## RESIDENT

:)

----------


## ActionLine

www.begemot.pl.ua

----------


## Labrador

!!! 
  ,      ...,  ,           ,     ,        "".      ,      ,    
   ,   . 8(066) 170 02 66

----------


## Tail

> !!! 
>   ,      ...,  ,           ,     ,        "".      ,      ,    
>    ,   . 8(066) 170 02 66

     ,

----------


## Labrador

> ,

  ,      ,       ...

----------

-.
      - !
   .
 :   ,   ,   , ,     .
. 8(066)32 33 528

----------


## Tail

> ,      ,       ...

  , ,    .
:    3-

----------

? 
      ,

----------


## Basma4

?

----------

,

----------


## Basma4

!   !    !
 ...        
+ !!!! 100% 
     ,

----------

. .     .   ,   .    .

----------


## ActionLine

> . .     .   ,   .    .

    =)      ,    ...              .    ,         =)
,      - www.suvorov.pl.ua   

> !   !    !
>  ...        
> + !!!! 100%

         =)     .         ,    =)

----------

?      .          . 066 32 33 528.        .        ,    .    -  !

----------

-   ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

" "   ?

----------


## Ch!p

,  10-12,   "".
  ?      ? 
..       )

----------

"", . 
    .
  : 
    : 
  : 50 .
 - ();
 -;
 - , .   
  : (     - 200 )
 -100  - 30.
 -  (2000) - 600.
     .   

   -  ;
   ;
   .
      .
     -10 .  .
       (, ,  ..).
      ,   .
     . 
  :
 (066) 7856652  
     paintball-club.poltava.ua    0667856652.

----------

